# 1970 MF135 with Perkins Diesel 45hp



## tkrlyon1 (Apr 5, 2016)

I just bought this tractor. Can someone help me out with some general Pros and Cons of this year / model of tractor? I am planning on using it lightly mainly for removing some trees and putting the into a burn pile along with some minor dirt-work. I have 3 acres.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Having owned a number of Massey Ferguson tractors in this and related series, I would say they are one of the most durable and easiest to maintain tractors ever built. Good maintenance practices are necessary, as with all equipment, but they are not as finicky as the new stuff, nor as expensive or complex to repair as what we have today.

You will want weight on the rear end if you use the loader, because they have considerable lift capability that can easily stand them on their nose and lift the rear tires off the ground. I would make sure I had some non-corrosive ballast in the rear tires as a minimum.

Outside of that, I have never had one of these that would not start on the coldest below zero day, and they tend to be a go to tractor once on the farm because of their reliability.

One other issue, some of the earlier tractors in this series had expanding shoe brakes that would get grease from the differential on the brake lining if the rear seals started to fail. That can make them dangerous to use as they lose braking on one or both sides if that occurs. Just be aware, and if that ever presents itself the seals are very inexpensive and brake cleaner works wonders.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Perkins diesels are bullet proof! Is the photo there of your tractor? Because if that's yours, that's one heck of a grill protector! Please be sure to put that in our tractor registry so we can consider it in our monthly banner run up!


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

tractor beam said:


> Perkins diesels are bullet proof! Is the photo there of your tractor? Because if that's yours, that's one heck of a grill protector! Please be sure to put that in our tractor registry so we can consider it in our monthly banner run up!


That is a great grill protector but if you are pushing brush, plan on putting a piece of expanded steel on the front too as a small stick can still fit through enough to puncture the radiator. Non-corrosive ballast in the rear tires is a good plan but my similar vintage tractor has calcium chloride solution in the tires and still has the original rims in good condition. If you have the chloride in them, make sure you watch for any leakage and if you get some, wash it off immediately with lots of water. My tires have a 75% fill of chloride solution but can have up to 90%. You may have to argue with the tire man if you want to go that much though.


----------



## tkrlyon1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Yes that is a mean looking grill protector isn't it.. lol
It's part of the aftermarket loader package from Ford. 
The loader model is a Ford 19-97. I found a manual for it and the grill is in the original kit. The reservoir is inside the frame and the pump is run off of a shaft connected to the crank shaft. 
I am being told that the loader and engine are "bullet proof" by many. 
I heard the tractor hydraulics by Massey aren't the best. 
I typically work on my own equipment and wanted to make sure I got something the will last.... 
I am not pushing brush, I cut down trees and use the loader pile them up and burn them.


----------



## tkrlyon1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks for everyone's input


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

tkrlyon1 said:


> Yes that is a mean looking grill protector isn't it.. lol
> It's part of the aftermarket loader package from Ford.
> The loader model is a Ford 19-97. I found a manual for it and the grill is in the original kit. The reservoir is inside the frame and the pump is run off of a shaft connected to the crank shaft.
> I am being told that the loader and engine are "bullet proof" by many.
> ...


For this application I consider tree limbs the same as brush. When you push trees with the loader, at some point one will roll under the bucket and limbs will be in position to poke a hole in the radiator. That's why I suggested the expanded metal.


----------



## tkrlyon1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Ok thank you for that. Definitely a good idea.


----------



## tkrlyon1 (Apr 5, 2016)

This tractor appears to not have the differential lock pedal. Was that just an option when it was bought?


----------



## tkrlyon1 (Apr 5, 2016)

My tractor appears to not have the differential lock (from what I read it's a separate pedal on right rear of floor). 
I read something about a differential lock coupler. Is the referring to a part that can lock the back tires all the time or is that a repair part for a tractor that already has the differential lock option on it?








Any advice would be helpful


----------

